# Sunday show and tell 12-16-2018



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 16, 2018)

So a bit late this morning, bit was asked by jd to start the Sunday show and tell due to him having surgery! Feel and get better John. So know let's see what fresh finds or parts you have found this week! 
I pick up this cwc bike, with a head badge I've never heard of before.


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 16, 2018)

This weekend I found a large 10# plus bag of random marbles'. It had both cheap ones and a few more that are vintage / collectible.





Once I got home I spent about an hour trying to sort them out per type into these mason jars. One batch in particular interested me. Once I was able to identify and date this batch. I found that they were made in a factory about one or two miles away from a cabin my father and I have. The glass factory these came from burned down and was rebuilt as the Peltier Glass Co. Factory in 1911. After the factory was rebuilt marbles became one of the products beginning in 1927.





I plan to give this batch to my father on Christmas so he could display them in a window of the cabin. It does not look like it, but there is just over 150 of them in this one jar alone including a shooter that sells for more than the price paid for the entire collection.

He is not a marble collector, but does collect vintage glass items and bottles that were made in the same town. There was once several glass factory's on the banks of the river our cabin is on, and they used to dump excess glass slag into the river. Whenever we go out canoeing we bring some of this slag back that we pull up out of the river, and have used it to edge some of the gardens we have on the property. The glass also looks cool in a fish tank, as they resemble blocks of ice once submerged. I used to have a tank set up where I had the glass built up along the entire back of the tank.



We have found pieces of this slag that weight up to 50 something pounds. These marbles may have been made out of some of the same glass we often find in the river. While researching the marbles I also typed up a few pages about the history of the various glass factory's, and how these marbles relate to the factory and history of the town. I think he will appreciate the gift, and may even teach his grandchildren how to play a game of “Ringer” some night.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> So a bit late this morning, bit was asked by jd to start the Sunday show and tell due to him having surgery! Feel and get better John. So know let's see what fresh finds or parts you have found this week!
> I pick up this cwc bike, with a head badge I've never heard of before.
> View attachment 919992
> 
> View attachment 919989




I've never seen that badge either. Looks like someone put a coat of shellac on the whole bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Dec 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I've never seen that badge either. Looks like someone put a coat of shellac on the whole bike? V/r Shawn




I’m going with rain.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks George for taking over this morning, we all wish John a speedy recovery.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Got a seat for my Bianchi and an awesome piece to go with my Esso Tiger bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## blackcat (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello;
A few small pieces to go home with a big thank you to my friend Nate @Krakatoa for his help *






Thank for the DELTA George

Serge*


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 16, 2018)

Found another sled - late forties - to add to the collection. I’ve never seen this sled in this color combo before, I’m loving it!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Found another sled - late forties - to add to the collection. I’ve never seen this sled in this color combo before, I’m loving it!
> View attachment 920072
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Freqman1


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Found another sled - late forties - to add to the collection. I’ve never seen this sled in this color combo before, I’m loving it!
> View attachment 920072
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Nice score--I've never seen that color combo on that sled either. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 16, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> This weekend I found a large 10# plus bag of random marbles'. It had both cheap ones and a few more that are vintage / collectible.
> 
> View attachment 919994
> 
> ...




Great history ! thank you for sharing.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Found another sled - late forties - to add to the collection. I’ve never seen this sled in this color combo before, I’m loving it!
> View attachment 920072
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




WOW That's a new one on me! Very Cool!


----------



## rickyd (Dec 16, 2018)

Columbia badge says 1902 model 84, Iver 1922 or 23


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 16, 2018)

Just want to thank Mark @Kramai88 for the sweeet c/t.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 16, 2018)

Nothing for me, but I've been making goodies for others.





































Ho-ho-ho


----------



## JKT (Dec 16, 2018)

I've been seeing old sleds on here lately, I don't know much about them other then I rode on some when I was a kid.. this one is for sale at a small local auction near me and right now its what I would consider a cheap price.. I may bid on it.. its kinda cool … it says its a 1948..


----------



## CeeBee (Dec 16, 2018)

I traded off a couple of projects for "finished" bikes this week. 





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 16, 2018)

this nice original prewar mesinger B-4 De Luxe arrived this week. deep stamp, nice leather.


----------



## buck hughes (Dec 16, 2018)

picked up this maxed out with patina Wolverine toy car.


----------



## stoney (Dec 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Got a seat for my Bianchi and an awesome piece to go with my Esso Tiger bike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 920063
> 
> ...




Shawn, is that the badge you told me you were looking for when you picked up the bike from me?  Ray


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

stoney said:


> Shawn, is that the badge you told me you were looking for when you picked up the bike from me?  Ray




Exact same one Ray. The weekend I picked the bike up from you I saw this on Ebay with a BIN and thought it was karma. A day later the guy refunded my money and told me they had lost the item. I thought they probably sold it to someone who offered more money. I kept after the guy for about a month and gave up. Then about a month ago he say he found it and asked if I still wanted it--said Heck yea! Then he goes cold on me for two weeks? Out of the blue last week he says he just relisted it--hit BIN again--finally got button. Originally I thought this was a regular size (about 2") button. This thing measures four inches across! I was so happy to get this to compliment the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Dec 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Exact same one Ray. The weekend I picked the bike up from you I saw this on Ebay with a BIN and thought it was karma. A day later the guy refunded my money and told me they had lost the item. I thought they probably sold it to someone who offered more money. I kept after the guy for about a month and gave up. Then about a month ago he say he found it and asked if I still wanted it--said Heck yea! Then he goes cold on me for two weeks? Out of the blue last week he says he just relisted it--hit BIN again--finally got button. Originally I thought this was a regular size (about 2") button. This thing measures four inches across! I was so happy to get this to compliment the bike. V/r Shawn




Good deal, glad it worked out.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Rollfast Harvard starter kit. Will make someone a nice project when I drag it to a swap meet someday.




fnv all american


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2018)

rickyd said:


> View attachment 920073
> 
> View attachment 920074
> 
> Columbia badge says 1902 model 84, Iver 1922 or 23





CeeBee said:


> I traded off a couple of projects for "finished" bikes this week. View attachment 920097View attachment 920098
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Love the Roadmaster!!


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 16, 2018)

1971 Arctic Cat Panther 634


----------



## Blackout (Dec 16, 2018)

typhoon I really didn't need




super cool fireplace with original front will be repurposed in the house







clean 42" red crown


----------



## stezell (Dec 16, 2018)

Cool complete bikes Clint.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks George for picking up this tradition! Hope JD mends fast! I have been working on getting this bike for months, finally got it. I drove 13 hrs solo through rain, wind and fog for her. 1925 Iver Johnson Mobicycle! I will make a post about also. Im in love!


----------



## petritl (Dec 16, 2018)

Old copper print block of a Harley-Davidson V Twin

Hydraulic front end but appears to have an iron head engine.

What do you think it is?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 16, 2018)

1940 Schwinn DX Century. Original paint in amazing condition .. Still had s








ome old batteries in the tank..


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2018)

petritl said:


> Old copper print block of a Harley-Davidson V Twin
> 
> Hydraulic front end but appears to have an iron head engine.
> 
> ...




K Model Sportster.


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2018)

petritl said:


> Old copper print block of a Harley-Davidson V Twin
> 
> Hydraulic front end but appears to have an iron head engine.
> 
> ...


----------



## petritl (Dec 16, 2018)

Awesome; Thank you


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Thanks George for picking up this tradition! Hope JD mends fast! I have been working on getting this bike for months, finally got it. I drove 13 hrs solo through rain, wind and fog for her. 1925 Iver Johnson Mobicycle! I will make a post about also. Im in love!
> 
> View attachment 920274
> 
> ...



Well worth the trip Don, Congrads.


----------



## stoney (Dec 16, 2018)

petritl said:


> Old copper print block of a Harley-Davidson V Twin
> 
> Hydraulic front end but appears to have an iron head engine.
> 
> ...




Looks to be Harley KH 1955?


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 16, 2018)

stoney said:


> Looks to be Harley KH 1955?




Pretty sure that tank emblem was '52-'54. Of course, the only thing I know about K models and Sportsters, other than the fact they were't Sportsters unti 1957,  is that I don't want any of them in my garage. To each their own though.


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 16, 2018)

Good place to visit, here's my "gold" hunting rewards: What be they...?


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> I don't want any of them in my garage. To each their own though.





Neither do I


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> K Model Sportster.




K model--not a Sportster. K Model preceded Sportster. A lot of interchangeability between the two though. Elvis rode a K Model! V/r Shawn


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> Neither do I
> 
> View attachment 920384




I'll see your Knuckle and raise you a couple Panheads......just for fun!




multiple image uploader


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 16, 2018)

I did buy a cool bike this week, or last, but it is not here yet........
I had been inquiring about a set of Popeye & Olive Oil Bobbers recently, but just could not pull the plug. I scored these cool bendable's yesterday and saved myself $582.



Sad Face Structo Hydraulically Operated Dump Truck....I am sad for the front bumper.







I like the word "Hydraulically".....



The hydraulic unit is present but needing some attention......



Cabe Score!



Another Remco beauty, 1966!



The gun works....



Kid is Stoked!



Nice Price!


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 16, 2018)

I have a 2nd submission that was picked up very early this morning,





A beer themed snow board.

I bought another snow board last year, and got stuck with it for all of last year.  I'm hoping this one might sell sooner to a beer collector.  If not I may build a bench out of the two next spring  I could fish of off.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 16, 2018)

Does anybody drink Amstel Light?
UPDATE: I checked and they do still make it, 3.5% ABV.....


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 16, 2018)

petritl said:


> Old copper print block of a Harley-Davidson V Twin
> 
> Hydraulic front end but appears to have an iron head engine.
> 
> ...



K Model


----------



## John (Dec 16, 2018)

danfitz1 said:


> I'll see your Knuckle and raise you a couple Panheads......just for fun!



I will raise your pans with a Knuckle and a Pan
I like the 48!


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 16, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> Does anybody drink Amstel Light?
> UPDATE: I checked and they do still make it, 3.5% ABV.....




Oh well. if not I will have a weatherproof fishing bench. It was $4.99 at goodwill at opening this morning,

A few years ago I bought about 50 of these labels from the same town my cabin is in. The lables are absolutely awesome even though prohibition limited the alcohol content.  Just the fact it was advertised as breakfast is pretty cool in in it's self.





"The Ottawa Brewing Ass", and  "A Cereal Beverage" combined is epic.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 16, 2018)

I'll call..............Although, I no longer own this one. I sold it after finishing it up and dialing it in. Not interested in owning anything restored, so it had to go.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 16, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> Oh well. if not I will have a weatherproof fishing bench. It was $4.99 at goodwill at opening this morning,



I bet you can get a six-pack of Amstel for $4.99 as well......nice price for the Board.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 17, 2018)

One of the picks this weekend! 
Real nice heavy Porcelain, self framed Montgomery Ward Service sign, dated 1956. 6' x 13". Will clean up great!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 17, 2018)

Another pick from weekend!
Bicycle/Car, US flag Wartime mount with the original 48s!


----------



## marching_out (Dec 17, 2018)

Been a really slow couple of months but did pick up this sled with great graphics, a pair of Advent larges that need re-foamed, and an old Roadmaster ad.


----------

